# Insurance for gear



## fegari (Aug 6, 2017)

Hello,

Can anyone recommend a particular travel lens insurance (within the US)?

Not associated to the home's insurance, I'd like a specific one covering damage/theft while on the road in the US and for 2 week's time only if possible.

thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 7, 2017)

Do you live in the US? Generally, you'd need to purchase coverage from home that would apply abroad. I not sure that any US-based insurance companies would provide gear insurance for a visitor.


----------



## fegari (Aug 7, 2017)

It'll be for a US resident.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 7, 2017)

In that case, you're looking for 'inland marine' coverage. Still may be difficult to buy a two-week policy.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 7, 2017)

Do you have the equipment insured under your homeowner's policy? If so, check with your agent, I would imagine it would cover loss or damage while on the road as well. 

If you don't derive more than 50% of your income from photography, you can be covered under your homeowner's insurance without having to pay for commercial insurance. Keep in mind that you will be liable for the deductible, usually $1,000. But that is cumulative, so if you lose the camera and two or three lenses, it will add up. 

If your equipment isn't covered by your homeowner's policy, I would strongly suggest doing so. I resisted for years and then was surprised at how affordable it is, plus why would you want to only insure the equipment on the road? Your odds of having a loss at home are just as great, if not greater.


----------



## fegari (Aug 7, 2017)

unfocused said:


> Do you have the equipment insured under your homeowner's policy? If so, check with your agent, I would imagine it would cover loss or damage while on the road as well.
> 
> If you don't derive more than 50% of your income from photography, you can be covered under your homeowner's insurance without having to pay for commercial insurance. Keep in mind that you will be liable for the deductible, usually $1,000. But that is cumulative, so if you lose the camera and two or three lenses, it will add up.
> 
> If your equipment isn't covered by your homeowner's policy, I would strongly suggest doing so. I resisted for years and then was surprised at how affordable it is, plus why would you want to only insure the equipment on the road? Your odds of having a loss at home are just as great, if not greater.



Thanks, though I'd prefer a specific insurance and not linked to the home's.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 7, 2017)

fegari said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have the equipment insured under your homeowner's policy? ...
> ...



I'm just curious, why?


----------

